# Facial Recognition Software needed



## Jhon-117 (May 15, 2012)

This summer holiday I am making a Java application in Netbeans for my Informatics project for class XII.
C.B.S.E requires us to have a back-end and an front-end in the applications we make.The back-end in my case is MySQL and front-end Netbeans 7.1.1
I intend to make an application that uses facial recognition . 
Can you please suggest a Java application of the same so that I can have an idea of how to make such an application?


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 8, 2012)

there are many like keylemon ,facecode and bananamonkey.But i don't know in which programming language they are made.

face.com which is now acquired by facebook has good resources which you can use in your application.

also search on sourceforge.com .Here you will find many projects on face recognization .The best part is you can also see the code which will help you tremendously in your project.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 8, 2012)

^^
well I could not figure out *facecode* and *bananamonkey* you suggested.

I would like to suggest @OP to look at the following website :

1. SensibleVision : Fast Access  It comes FREE with DELL laptops.

Note: I have used it on my DELL laptop and it is great. Login to Windows and Websites are nice and easy but it takes about 3 to 4 times to learn.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 8, 2012)

*KeyLemon* I have been using for past 3 months. Its simply great.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

Use KeyLemon. It's quite good


----------



## tech_boy (Jul 9, 2012)

+1 for Keylemon. It can also take pics when the user types an incorrect password.


----------

